# real skull....



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

hello; I have a real skull of some man who died from pleague on 1700 (not really hard to find this stuff in Italy) ..It's clean. I was wondering if I could put it in the tank.. Should I boil it first? Isn't it going to dirt the tank? (it's pretty old; no worries about the pleague : )...
do you have real bones or skulls in your tank?
THNX!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice pick up! but i think that it will mess up your parameters, maybe your could have sumtyhin done to it before.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> nice pick up! but i think that it will mess up your parameters, maybe your could have sumtyhin done to it before.


 no I was thinking to put it in the new tank I'll get on christmas.. there will be no space problems


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Is it just me?








I think real human skulls should be with their real human bodies in death as they were in life.
It just seems morbid to consider doing that ,these are human remains.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah maybe.... there's this old abbandoned church with the rests of 3000 bodies... I just got one of them.. yeah kinda weird, maybe








but I'm not religious so..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think it might mess up the ph or something. although i think you could have it clear coated than it might work.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I have been wanting to order s kull of ebay and do the same, I think it is cool as hell


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah I dunno if a dry skull would foul the water or not.....but water container sealent would shure do the trick.


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

its kinda wierd to put a skull in your tank, but I wont knock it, I would like to see it. Oh yeah when I do die, please dont use my skull, thanks.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I wouldn't put the skull wouldn't it deteriorate?


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i bet you when he was alive he wouldve never ever in a million years think that his head would end up in a piranha tank .hmmm maybe mines will too 100 yrs from now


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> i bet you when he was alive he wouldve never ever in a million years think that his head would end up in a piranha tank .hmmm maybe mines will too 100 yrs from now


 oh well it's better than stayiing six feet under isn't it?


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

I have to agree thats a little morbid and disrespectful to the dead. An animal skull is one thing, but a real human skull should not be used as a tank decoration IMHO.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Shouldnt be a problem but you should boil i tto make sure. Is it just me or is it kind of wrong for someone to sell the remains of someone elses body.


----------



## marko78 (Sep 10, 2003)

I would boil it first to make sure. But I wouldn't have the skull of some unknown guy that died from the plague back in the 1700's. I think that would creep me out alittle bit.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Shouldnt be a problem but you should boil i tto make sure. Is it just me or is it kind of wrong for someone to sell the remains of someone elses body.


 Man I've seen things much worse than this..
and I didn't buy it, i found it, there are many many...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldnt be a problem but you should boil i tto make sure. Is it just me or is it kind of wrong for someone to sell the remains of someone elses body.:rock:
> ...


 Hell, I know there's hundreds of them around here too.
IMO It's wrong... 
It's not about "religion" or "how much worse you've seen , it's about respecting the dead. 
Did you find any jewlery or make sure to grab one with gold teeth?
It's grave robbing .... plain and simple..


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I'd take the jewels and teeth.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

read here about skull adding...


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Hopefully there isn't any of that plague virus still in in/on that skull!!!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> Hopefully there isn't any of that plague virus still in in/on that skull!!!


 it's been 300 years


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm putting a full 6 foot skeleton in my 180 when I get it up and running again. My girlfriend's grandfather used to be the head of Georgetown Medical College. He has a bunch of them in his basement in columbus ohio. I think it will be pretty cool.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

that will be hard to keep together alvin


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

That sound real cool having a real skull in your tank. Keep us posted how you did it in preparing the skull and if it change your water parameter.

Good Luck........and keep us posted...........


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

It's already wired together with some sort of nylon or plastic. Already sealed too. It's one of the ones you see in biology labs in college that are mounted on a stand.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

winkyee said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > akio525 said:
> ...


 its not illegal to take a body, no one owns the bodys of the dead, its only illegal if u take there clothes,jewelery,belongings,etc etc,lol. if i was you i wouldnt put the skull in the tank, it looks gay, and its some poor dudes skull man!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> winkyee said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, I know there's hundreds of them around here too.
> ...


 it looks gay?








hey i'm a girl... does it make a difference?


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

bury the skull in ure backyard


----------



## nl7wq (Nov 21, 2003)

dont bury it in your back yard put it back where you found it ....


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

it's a skull! it WAS a human it isn't a human no more...it's a thing now.
*shakes head*


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

im curious as to what it looks like, can you post a pic?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

it's now at my boyfriend's house, but I'll take a picture of it as I can so you can see it


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Im pretty sure that the skull will change the chemistry of the tank. It is a real skull, it will decay in water over time.

BTW, IMO you should put it back.


----------



## dudelo560 (Oct 30, 2003)

Lol...this post rules







...if u were to put it in...i would boil it before u put it in...i have a fake skull replica...thats in my lizard tank that i am going to take out and wash n soak and boil n then put in my tank with my rhom...its going to kick a$$


----------



## nl7wq (Nov 21, 2003)

yea id get a fake one ...as for the plague ...well 300 years is a long time but hey how long was the mummies burried in the pyramids and what happened to alot of the first people that opened them? id not trust even boiuling or age to get rid of something as nasty as the plague and adding it to a tank of water (possible growing place to bacteria ) with the chance of you nicking your hand in the tnak or worse when you change water you will be possibliy dumping nasty bacteria that water treatment places dont fight ...dont sound that great to me ... Mickey


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Hell ya a real skull! Can you get me one too?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Hell ya a real skull! Can you get me one too?










actually I could..... there are alot.
but there's no way I'll ever be able to send packages via mail


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

nl7wq said:


> yea id get a fake one ...as for the plague ...well 300 years is a long time but hey how long was the mummies burried in the pyramids and what happened to alot of the first people that opened them? id not trust even boiuling or age to get rid of something as nasty as the plague and adding it to a tank of water (possible growing place to bacteria ) with the chance of you nicking your hand in the tnak or worse when you change water you will be possibliy dumping nasty bacteria that water treatment places dont fight ...dont sound that great to me ... Mickey


 this one wasn't underneath the other bones, was in a hole in the wall of the ex church.. I has been out for a long time, under the sun, rain etc.. there's no way it can be contamined(?)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Hell ya a real skull! Can you get me one too?
> ...










Why cant you ship it? Isnt there a postal carrier around your area?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


 of course there is......... I just uhm.. i've never done it








is it legal? I mean what if they see in the box with the laser and find a human ex head?







i'd be in trouble...

You can ring me whenever you'll come to italy and i'll give one to you


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Interesting topic. IMO, it's not too disrespectful. It's not like she's peeing on it. It's not as if she's doing it out of spite or something. And it doesn't sound like it was buried peacefully or whatnot. Seems like it was just laying there. And again, IMO, after such a long period of time has passed, it's just an object, as she stated. I may have trouble accepting it as an object if it still had skin or other nastiness on it, but in this condition...

Know what would look cool, but would certainly add a new level of disrespect to the whole shebang? Put a bullet hole in it. Or smack it with a hatchet.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Lyle said:
 

> Or smack it with a hatchet.


 lol I can see myself doing that


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I think it would be interesting to see some sort of damage on it. Like he/she met a horrible death, you know? More fitting for a p tank.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Lyle said:


> I think it would be interesting to see some sort of damage on it. Like he/she met a horrible death, you know? More fitting for a p tank.


 he's kinda damaged already.. he only has one of his theet left








and you know there's no jaw...
it's cool







i'll take a pic next time i go to bf's house :smile:


----------



## jason (Aug 26, 2003)

jesus christ, i'd hate to see your people's reactions to the catacombs in france... walls and walls of skull and bone.

williambradley, i say







to adding a skull to your shaol.

anyone know where I can get a pickled human fetus? i think it would be cool to float around in my tank...


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

that's gross and f*cking mean to the dead and if for some reason mine ends up in a tank better be cheaper fish cuz i'll kill 'em all!!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

...i missed the part where i ask you what do you think about putting human rests in a tank?....
I wanted to know if it was chemically possible


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"jesus christ, i'd hate to see your people's reactions to the catacombs in france... walls and walls of skull and bone."

I have wanted to go there for ever......bring a good set of map makeing tools and a holmeing beacon....who the hell know what one can find down there.....I heard they are off limits to the casual observer now is that so?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


 Damn i wish I could get one. Italy! wont be going there for awhile.


----------

